# 2Cool February Photo Contest, Still Life



## Cutter

RustyBrown picked the topic of *Still Life*! Have your camera handy this month and keep an eye out for something that has shows character, portrays mystery, or perhaps has a history behind it. Maybe try to analyze and envision the photo first, and then manipulate the camera, composition, or lighting to accomplish what you want. This doesn't however exclude photos that you may already have that are good still life photos. Feel free to share details about your subject or how you took the photograph as well.

The big change this time around is that we are only submiting *one photo per person*. So submit your best still life photo to the contest this month.

Here are the rules.
1.) The photo must be your's or your family's
2.) Submit *one photo* per person.
3.) Submit the photo to this thread.
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Tuesday, February 28th, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

All of the photos will be entered (by pelican) into the  *webshots gallery*  also for an another way to browse all of the entries.


----------



## pelican

Use this link if the one above doesn't work for you ... http://community.webshots.com/album/547306017kKhZhC


----------



## MarcusT

I don't know if this qualifies as "Still Life". Took this one in Jamaica several years ago.


----------



## bd2dabone

*Old Tractor*

Found this old tractor on FM 1409. Color photo retouched with sepia tone to enhance "old look"


----------



## pelican

*Crab Houses*

Here's one just for fun ... colored hermit crab shells. I took this at one of those tourist trap trinket shops down on the seawall a few summers ago. Of course, it may not be a real still life ... those little critters are alive.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Those are FANTASTIC!!! I don't think I have anything nearly as pretty as those. Bummer. What to do?


----------



## GoingCoastal

Didnt get to submit one for golden hour contest. 
Here's one from trip to N.M over hollidays


----------



## MT Stringer

*Tools of the trade...*

Sittin' at work one night I shot this assortment of stuff sitting on the shelf. Those of you that work in the plants are probably all to familiar with the tools of the trade. The only thing missing was the duck tape! 

With little to work with, I set up a black binder for the background, and redirected the desk lamp to illuminate the subjects. I know, it is kinda hokey, but it was fun.

Mike


----------



## Bay Gal

MT Stringer said:


> The only thing missing was the* duck tape!*  Mike


You are famous for Duck Tape! Surely you have a picture of your masterpieces??!!! LOL

Nice job, given what you had to work with.


----------



## andrespurplerain

*pic*

Here is one of my favorites I took as Katrina was in the gulf headed towards New Orleans...


----------



## Bobby

Is that on the Flagship pier??


----------



## pelican

Folks, we're getting some neat pictures, but we _are_ straying a bit from a Still Life.

"*Still Life* or *Still-Life* - A picture of inanimate objects. Common still life subjects include vessels, food, flowers, books, clothing.

This genre flourished particularly among Dutch painters of the seventeenth century ... Jean Chardin (French, 1699-1769) is the most universally admired painter of still lifes. Chardin painted many pictures of everyday items, including kettles, vegetables, and earthenware vessels, with superb modeling of color, light, and texture."

I'm not going that far and don't expect many others will. But it's only fair that everyone understand the general ideal. More info and examples can be found on this and other sites ...

http://www.artlex.com/ArtLex/s/still-life.html


----------



## birdnester

here's a couple o still things that ain't goin anywars anytime soon


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

MT Stringer said:


> Sittin' at work one night I shot this assortment of stuff sitting on the shelf. Those of you that work in the plants are probably all to familiar with the tools of the trade. The only thing missing was the duck tape!
> 
> With little to work with, I set up a black binder for the background, and redirected the desk lamp to illuminate the subjects. I know, it is kinda hokey, but it was fun.
> 
> Mike


That's funny, but you forgot the valve wrench and channel locks.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Will this work? It's something I PS'ed last year from two different photos... or does it have to be a straight un-manipulated still life shot?


----------



## pelican

That's just spooky, Ray ...


----------



## Charles Helm

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Will this work? It's something I PS'ed last year from two different photos... or does it have to be a straight un-manipulated still life shot?


 All of a sudden I'm not so thirsty any more...:rotfl:


----------



## seawings

*Still Life:*

I was experimenting with a combination of manual vs. auto settings (Olympus C-3040 on a standard 640X480) when I took this picture. Out of the six or eight that I took...this one seemed to be what I was trying to do.


----------



## andrespurplerain

*new pic*

here is my entry!


----------



## limey

*Freezing Fog*

Texline, TX


----------



## Bobby

Lets try this again. Thanks to Bay Gal this is my entry.


----------



## limey

*woodworm in Germany*

Let's try this one for an inanimate object.


----------



## Cutter

Some good looking still life has been presented so far guys









Lets try to keep the submissions to one per person. If you do happen to submit more than one, I will pick the first one submitted for the vote (unless you specify otherwise). Feel free to submit your out-takes and other still life candidates in another thread in the forum here


----------



## pelican

Thanks for clarifying, Cutter.

If folks look at the gallery, it's already loaded with either their first or specified replacement photo. 
That way, there should be no confusion on which of their pics will be voted on. http://community.webshots.com/album/547306017kKhZhC
.


----------



## bludaze

one from a wandering roadtrip


----------



## NaClH2O

Here is my submission for the contest. I just wish I had noticed the crooked picture before now. Unfortunately, this was taken at my parents' house and I can't just straighten it and take another picture. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## pelican

NaClH2O said:


> I just wish I had noticed the crooked picture before now.


Let's just title it "Picture Straight" and no one will notice.


----------



## Bobby

I didn't know it was crooked, I thought it was just the wall.


----------



## Hop

Here's one i took at Moody gardens.. lol
I allways take neat photos there.


----------



## NaClH2O

pelican said:


> Let's just title it "Picture Straight" and no one will notice.


 I like that. Ok, that's that picture's official title now.


----------



## galbayfisher

*From the garden*

The garden is still a work in progress....


----------



## 8seconds

Glad I had my camera with me when I saw a herd of buffalo right next to the road. Sephia added for effect


----------



## Cutter

Chess Game
shot from a tripod: 1/5sec, f/8, ISO100, bounced flash.


----------



## birdnester

That was awfully nice of the knight to turn and face the camera. I think the bishop has turned a little for a peek too.....uh...it's your move


----------



## capt henry

*catch of the day*

this is one from last year


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

:rotfl: That's too funny Capt. :rotfl:


----------



## Pod

The still life topic turned out to be a good idea for the contest. I enjoyed trying to think up different ideas for pictures.


----------



## Charles Helm

Pod said:


> The still life topic turned out to be a good idea for the contest. I enjoyed trying to think up different ideas for pictures.


 I like that a lot but you have the bolt on the wrong side of your rifle!


----------



## Pod

Thanks....I'm surprised you noticed the rifle was left handed. No one ever wants to borrow my guns!:spineyes:


----------



## Charles Helm

Pod said:


> No one ever wants to borrow my guns!:spineyes:


 Well I guess that's one reason to shoot backwards...:rotfl:









I've got left-eye dominant right-handed kids and I am going to have to see which side works best for them.


----------



## pelican

Very nice additions, guys.


----------



## Profish00

Lucy


----------



## Charles Helm

*Paladin*

I like to think of this as my _Paladin_ photo -- you all remember Paladin, right? Have gun, will travel.

Other image sizes:

Medium

Large

Way Too Big


----------



## Bleed~Fish

first light,ducks in front in decoys


----------



## rippin lips

Some of Christmas last year.I still enjoy looking at these.


----------



## Benriggs

*Still life on the Inter-Coastal*

Jupiter Inlet Light House. Jupiter , FL
Jan '06
Nikon d-70


----------



## chicapesca

*My Still Life Pic*

This is my favorite tractor. Our old Oliver. She used to be all green. She's older than me but still purrs like a tiger!


----------



## tracielynn

*picture taken in sc*

taken in South Carolina.

tracielynn


----------



## RubenZamora

Not really my best. I prefer Nature and Sports. So here is one I did a while back trying some light painting.


----------



## pelican

I'd say you're in good company, Ruben ... Van Gogh's Shoes:


----------



## Charles Helm

Looks like Ruben takes better care of his shoes than old one-ear...


----------



## wish2fish

*Here is mine*

An attempt anyway.


----------



## wacowade

*Heres my 2 cents worth..*

Just something I snapped up at Lake Conroe a few weeks back.. I really liked the colors..

2nd Pic was just one awesomely timed picture.. Doesnt really go with "Still Life", but thought you all might enjoy it anyway.. 
PS. The picture wasnt staged, just one hell of a quick trigger on my part..

Wade


----------



## RubenZamora

Charles Helm said:


> Looks like Ruben takes better care of his shoes than old one-ear...


 those are my going to work shoes. My hunting and ranch boats are bad


----------



## Cutter

Ruben, nice to see your pics in the contest







. also a big welcome to tracielynn for joining 2cool and the photo contest. It looks like she has some experience behind the lens


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Two very nice still life additions Ruben and Wish2fish.


----------



## texasranger225

*two of my kids*

out geo-caching with my kid. found a 900 year old tree according to the historical marker....when is the last time any of you saw a 900 year old cyprus tree..... the other is another of my kids.....just thought it was a nice pic with lighting and shading.......


----------



## TXPalerider

*Dove Hunting Rainbow*

Enjoy!


----------



## trout chaser

Im not sure about this one.


----------



## Bay Gal

Very nice, Trout Chaser. I love the shadows and colors.


----------



## trout chaser

Thanks, I dont know what im doing but the photo was alot sharper before it was transfered to this site.


----------



## Bobby

How come I keep getting this when I try to look at the web shots page??

We're sorry... ...due to a high volume of page requests, this Webshots page is not available right now.

*If you are looking for a photo, it is possible that the photo has moved or no longer exists.*

If you are in the process of creating an album, please be assured that your data has been sent to our site. You may try refreshing the browser window or reloading the page in a few moments.


----------



## Mont

Dodge, past and present


----------



## Mont

Bobby, due to the traffic here, links to pics hosted on other servers won't last long. The best bet is to load them to my servers and let them handle the requests.


----------



## zihuatanejo

*new at this*

I dunno if I did this right or not. This is from Soliman Bay Mexico. Those spots are water droplets cause it was starting to rain. This is a place where the cenotes bubble up from the sand, a cenote is an underground freshwater spring.


----------



## zihuatanejo

*another one*

This a baby pineapple taken on the island of Raiatea in French Polynesia (Tahiti). This one and the previous one were both shot with a Canon 2.0 MP Elph camera...nothing too fancy.


----------



## pelican

Bobby said:


> How come I keep getting this when I try to look at the web shots page??
> 
> We're sorry... ...due to a high volume of page requests, this Webshots page is not available right now.
> 
> *If you are looking for a photo, it is possible that the photo has moved or no longer exists.*
> 
> If you are in the process of creating an album, please be assured that your data has been sent to our site. You may try refreshing the browser window or reloading the page in a few moments.


Bobby, I got the same thing with Cutter's link (I think he used the link returned to him when he went to the page). Try the link I posted, it's what Webshots uses for emails so it should be good for everyone.
http://community.webshots.com/album/547306017kKhZhC


----------



## Cutter

yeah, I goofed when I started the thread. Use the link that pelican posted.


----------



## Bobby

Ok That link works good.


----------



## galvetraz

North Jetty July morning


----------



## LIONESS-270

Test pics....not entry yet..sorry, but I'm playing with lighting...pixels..contrast and a lot of other things I dont understand. please indulge me this one test..

If I can get it right my entry will be "Sea Treasures" gonna be a long nite...Maybe I will opt for daylight...When is the dead-line hour????...
Thanks....Charlie

I see some great entrys...awesome close-ups....Awesome.

OOPs...I just re-read....I'm supposed to start a seperate thread...I appoligize.


----------



## bunsteve

Taken this morning, after trying to figure out something no one else had done or mentioned. Title: 2cool4fishing


----------



## pelican

Welcome to 2Cool, Steve ... looks like you win the 2Cool4Fishin' contest.  Man, you live in some beautiful country but I'm glad I'm in Texas.


----------



## Cutter

Just a heads up, this month's contest will close tomorrow night, around 7:00pm. 
I'll kick off a voting thread after it closes.


----------



## fishhogg jr.

*The Feeling of Texas*

I took this after a fishing trip. This is down by high island. They do alot of pumping down there. I wouldn't know if this counts as a still life, but it is a inanimate object, and I just love this pic. -Bryce


----------



## General CoolBro

This is a picture I took of some custom stainless tips I had made for my last truck. It came out unique in the dark. I love chrome and stainless or anything I can polish.

GCB


----------



## bunsteve

Pelican,
Thanks for the welcome. I don't say much, but am always looking around. Winter gets a little too chilly for fishin', 'less you like ice fishin'. I could spend some time in Texas!

L8r,
Steve


----------



## LIONESS-270

Welcome aboard...sent you a south texas starter greenie....


----------



## LIONESS-270

My entry for Feb. "Sea Treasure"........
In the old days Robs and I did extensive wreck diving from Mexico to Guatamala....
We have given presentations to civic, scout, dive classes and school history classes on Spanish Colonial Coinage in the New World and its influence on our present money system. I tried to re-create the displays we used on a smaller scale.

Gold Doubloons get their name from doubling in value....half, one, two, four, and eight escudos.....Silver Pieces of Eight (Reales) are the same. Many were cut to make change...Hence the terms 2 bits, 4 bits, 6 bits. These were coins of the realm in Colonial America along with British and french counterparts.

Disclaimer.....We have never removed any live corals or sponges, sea fans etc.....Our favorite sport is to Beachcomb Central America, the Cayes and out-islands in the Gulf of Honduras after a storm.......


----------



## Bigred1

*Costa Rica*

Newbie amateur ...... The Costa Rican lodge we fished out of in Feb.

Red


----------

